# Full (non-classical) concerts and Documentaries



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

More and more of them turn up on youtube, so I thought it might be a good idea to start a thread about them.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 20 different Led Zeppelin concert bootlegs on CD (1969-1980), plus the O2 show on both CD and DVD and a couple other DVD concerts as well. I used to belong to a Led Zeppelin forum that shut down just under a year ago because of the owner's health problems. If you like Zep, drop me a note.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Zappa In Barcelona: This one has been circulating for years in a poor quality bootleg DVD dubbed from a VHS recording off of Spanish TV. This recent YouTube Upload looks like the real (master tape) thing!






PS Thanks for the Talking Heads In Rome! Will give it a listen.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Pink Floyd: PULSE, full recital


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Not sure if this link will work or not, but here it is anyways.


----------

